# New toyota hilux invincible x



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾New, top-of-the-range model for Toyota's super-tough pick-up
◾All the features of the Invincible plus multiple new styling options - all included in the vehicle price
◾Four 17-inch alloy wheel designs and choice of either a hi-over bar or Style Pack
◾Chrome side bars with or without steps and four leather seat upholstery colour-ways
◾Available exclusively in Double Cab body style with 3.0-litre D-4D engine, five-speed manual or automatic transmission
◾Order books open now, deliveries to customers from late February
◾Price from £23,842 (manual model, commercial vehicle on the road, not including VAT).








Toyota's formidable Hilux gains a new top-of-the-range model this winter in the form of the new Invincible X.

Tough enough to take on the worst of Britain's rain, snow and ice, this newcomer is not just a Toyota thoroughbred, it's big on style too with a wealth of stand-out features.

It retains all the go-anywhere qualities that give Hilux its "unbreakable" reputation, but adds a series of new styling elements that can be mixed and matched to create a highly personalised pick-up. All these "extras" are available as no-cost options to maximise customer choice.

To begin with there are four 17-inch alloy wheel designs to choose from: the standard Invincible rim and a new Rica five-spoke in all-black or two-tone black/machined or black/graphite finish.

Chrome tubular side bars are also part of the package, with or without step grips according to preference.








Similarly, customers can opt for a rear hi-over bar, or choose instead to have the Style Pack fitted, adding a front guard, silver-coloured under-run, aluminium-finish scuff plates, chrome door handles and chrome surrounds for the bonnet air intake and rear lamp clusters.

Finally there are four colour-ways for the leather seat upholstery: the standard Invincible black, or custom two-tone black with contrasting seatback and cushion inserts in grey, saddle tan or deep red. The custom designs are additionally embossed with the X logo, while the full black upholstery bears the Invincible name.

Equipment features, shared with the Invincible grade, include sports front seats, climate control, cruise control, dusk-sensing headlights, front fog lights, rear privacy glass, front side, and curtain airbags, Vehicle Stability Control, headlamp cleaners, rear-view camera, alarm, electrically adjustable heated door mirrors and the Toyota Touch 2 touchscreen-controlled multimedia system, with Bluetooth.

The Invincible X is available exclusively in Double Cab form with Toyota's 169bhp 3.0-litre D-4D diesel engine matched to either five-speed manual or automatic transmission. With permanent four-wheel drive and an auto-disconnecting differential, the Hilux Invincible X is engineered to take on the toughest environments. It also benefits from a 2.8-tonne towing capacity.

The new Hilux Invincible X is available to order now, priced £23,842 for the manual model and £24,842 for the automatic (commercial vehicle on-the-road, not including VAT).


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Give it to TopGear to test, then we'll see if it's any good (or "Invincible!)


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

This is the `run out` version ready for the all new model coming soon


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

transtek said:


> Give it to TopGear to test, then we'll see if it's any good (or "Invincible!)


 Isn't that all they're good at, reliability? I've heard they're like tractors to drive? Very old design.



DIESEL DAVE said:


> This is the `run out` version ready for the all new model coming soon


 About time.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Isn't that all they're good at, reliability? I've heard they're like tractors to drive? Very old design.


Rubbish, you heard wrong


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Compared to an L200 the Hilux is leagues ahead imo.

Last job I had we ran a L200 Raging Bull for 3 years and when upgrading bought a brand new Hilux Invincible.
What a machine by comparison.

I wouldn't want to slate the Mitsubishi, as I only drove them occasionally, but the Hilux always felt far better put together, and drove more like a car.


----------

